# A Sigma in the rough?



## jayman (Mar 2, 2008)

Greetings and salutations, I am in the market for a new 9mm.
Currently the S&W Sigma 9mm has caught my eye. I would appreciate as many reflections about this weopan as possible. I certainly already admire the $350.00 price. Thanks......


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

First off, hello and welcome to a GREAT forum. I don't know much about it other then it's a simple handgun. I've heard it's reliability is good and accurate for self-defense distances, although there are many other choices I would rather have. That price certainly is appealing though, so I can understand your taking a look at it. More people who actually own them will chime in with more information. Just so you know, they are going to $299 on gunbroker PLUS a $50 rebate.

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp. I have the .40ve model and at frist I wanted to throw it in the river. It had about a 11lb trigger pull and it took awhile for me to get use to. The gun is as reliable as anything I have ever had and the trigger has lighten up some so I guess I'll keep it.:smt028


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good to have you here. Run a "Forum search" on Sigma's and you'll find a slew of threads mostly regarding the harsh trigger. I have a .40 VE and love it. You can loosen the trigger up a bit with a lot of dry firing using snap caps. I was able to find a good gunsmith who did a nice trigger job on it for me. Instead of the original 12lb. pull, it now pulls smoothly at 6lbs. with less travel. I love this gun. Look around, I've seen several for $300 right now, not $350. With the rebate, that's $250 and 4 mags, add a $80 trigger job and its a great deal for a total of $330. I've had no problems with mine at all. I'd advise you buy a Houge over-grip as well. The original grips can be slick. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

I own a 40VE, been around 1/2 dozen others in both 9mm and 40. My opinion is that they are one of, if not the best, buys on the market today. A bit of polishing on the sear and striker contact points plus lots of dry firing will make the trigger 100% better than they come from the box with. Reliability with those i've seen has been as good as any pistol on the market, period. Right now S&W offers a 50$ rebate PLUS two free magazines. This stills any doubt about their being the best pistol to be had for money spent.


----------



## JRI (Mar 3, 2008)

demented said:


> I own a 40VE, been around 1/2 dozen others in both 9mm and 40. My opinion is that they are one of, if not the best, buys on the market today. A bit of polishing on the sear and striker contact points plus lots of dry firing will make the trigger 100% better than they come from the box with. Reliability with those i've seen has been as good as any pistol on the market, period. Right now S&W offers a 50$ rebate PLUS two free magazines. This stills any doubt about their being the best pistol to be had for money spent.


I bought a 9VE a few days ago and I absolutely love it!
I currently have about 100 rounds thru it with no FTF or FTE! It is very accurate and feels excellent in my hand,my wife even likes it.

I agree that it is *the best value on the market right now*.
I couldn't in any way be happier with it!


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

Instead of a Sigma, go for a used 3rd gen pistol. the 3rd gens are the most under rated pistols there is.


----------

